# Other hobbies?



## AgentKuo (Nov 20, 2011)

So what are your other hobbies?

I've dabbled in and out of the following:
-magic 
-poi
-cardistry
-yo-yoing (would like to get back into it.)
-dance (really want to take classes)
-video games (mostly PS3, but I'm a big fan of SNES, and other, older Nintendo consoles too.)
-music (I don't play, I'd like to, but I just love listening to music. All different kinds)
-watching movies (mostly horror, mind-f***'s, and con/heist movies, but I like a little of everything.)
-film (recording. Would very much like to get back into this.)
-writing (not so much into this anymore, but I am trying, but not very hard, to write a script.)
-acting (on stage. Would very much like to get back into this. Or do some acting in films)
-diabolo (very briefly)
-drawing (would like to get better, and possibly do concept art for environments for video games.)
-pen-spinning
-juggling
-cooking
-console modding (only ever actually modded DS Lite's though)

Some stuff I'd like to get into/try out:
-photography
-graphic design (for personal work, though, not as a business)
-costume/prop design
-graffiti/street art
-contact juggling
-contact staff (can't imagine getting really into this, but I'd like to try it.)
-playing drums/guitar/DJ'ing
-balisong
-dough-throwing (ProDough)
-...and a whole bunch I can't think of.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 20, 2011)

Does hockey count?


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats a crap load of hobbies.

-Soccer
-Cubing
-Card tricks/flourishes

That's about it...


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 20, 2011)

For me,

- Tabletop miniatures gaming (more specifically, Warmachine and Hordes)
- Cubing (duh)
- Amateur astronomy
- Robotics
- Video gaming (PC exclusive though)
And cross-country, if that counts.

Used to be pretty hardcore into chess as well, but haven't found a challenger in a long time, and no club nearby since moving...


----------



## cityzach (Nov 20, 2011)

skateboarding!!


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2011)

Video games(Mostly the Smash Bros Series)
Music
Internet
Youtube
Drawing
Diabolo
Juggling
Running
Speed eating and drinking
Pen-spinning
Guitar

I would like to get into:
Parcore 
Photography
Pogostick
Climbing
Beatboxing
Cooking(Its an essential)
Programing and coding



Phlippieskezer said:


> And cross-country, if that counts.


 
Yea a runner bro!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...te-hobbies-do-cubers-have-in-common-Poll-incl.


----------



## mdolszak (Nov 20, 2011)

I like:
Playing baseball
Playing Xbox
and cubing


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 20, 2011)

Boxing..... *siiiigh*

oh and school. *coughs*


----------



## insane569 (Nov 20, 2011)

pen spinning and cubing


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 20, 2011)

Chess (i'm president at my school)
music (mainly trumpet and guitar with a dab of piano, while learning Flute which I don't own one)
collecting random stuff (cat really say what)
church
used to be into video making and editing
math
Chemistry
Playing only the cideo game uncharted
wearing my blue fadora

I think I'm just naming stuff that I like/do now.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 20, 2011)

Snowboarding
Longboarding
Paintball
And I want to get into surfing as well.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 20, 2011)

You guys helped me remember some more stuff! 

-yu-gi-oh (card game. recently quit for the 4th time)
-skateboarding (lost interest, though.)
-Lego (really want to get back into this, but it's so expensive!)
-Fingerboards (for like 2 seconds)

More things I'd like to get into/try out:
-chess (I want to get really good.)
-parkor/streetrunning (once I'm in shape for it.)
-programming/coding (Aside from Java, C++, and other more popular ones, I'm actualy interested in learning LUA even though its really outdated.)
-surfing (seems cool)


Things I've collected:
-Crazy Bone
-Garbage Pail Kids
-Wacky Packages
-Yugioh cards
-rubik's puzzles (and I'm gonna start again)
-Cards (decks of cards)
-Jokers (from different decks)
-Movie ticket stubs (also other events, like concerts)
-Toy Story 3 movie stickers (briefly)
-pins/buttons 
-pokemon cards
-yo-yos
-dice
-Harry Potter card game cards
-skully's (hats. This is my most recent one)


----------



## timeless (Nov 20, 2011)

pen spinning
juggling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSyE91C3F6A


----------



## Olji (Nov 20, 2011)

Practising:
-Penspinning
-Contact Juggling
-Cubing
-Photography
-Yoyo(*)
-Programming
-Drawing(*)
-Dance
-Cooking(*)

(*: Not that active atm, but still doing it every once in a while.)

Thinking about picking up card flourishing too.


----------



## asportking (Nov 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Creative sex.


Oh wow, THAT conjures up some disturbing images...


My hobbies:
Martial Arts
Juggling
Unicycling
Programming (somewhat)
Boy Scouts
Math
Reading
And what Kirjava said


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 20, 2011)

-Photography
-Literature (Reading / writing)
-Cooking
-Airsoft/milsim
-Hiking, getting lost anywhere, travelling, orientation races, etc
-Music
-Films/cinema
-Science in general (Maths, chemistry, physics, etc)
-Playing bass

It's really interesting how much of you have hability related hobbies like pen spinning, yo yoing, diabolo etc... I suck at those things xDDDD (And of course, at cubing too)


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 20, 2011)

I want to learn how to pen spin. I do pretty much everything. Computer programming, making apps, to cooking and playing board games.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 20, 2011)

Programming.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Nov 20, 2011)

music classic jazz rock full 
film cinema 
literature
juggling
math physic program http://pages.videotron.com/toulou/gaetan/
chess game
Muscle car
Hockey

And .....


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 21, 2011)

My main hobbies, that I have put a lot of time and money into:
-Snowboard/Ski/Snowblade
-Mountain Unicycling
-Rock Climbing
-Backpacking
-Juggling/Diabolo
-Parkour


----------



## Bob (Nov 21, 2011)

I used to be big into
- weight lifting
- rowing
- running
- MTG (I had a sick Stasis deck)
- pogs (lol)

Now I spend a lot of my time:
- playing video games (PS3/Wii)
- working on my trucks
- riding my motorcycle
- playing baseball/(American) football


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 21, 2011)

SpeedSolve said:


> I want to learn how to pen spin. I do pretty much everything. Computer programming, making apps, to cooking and playing board games.


It's pretty easy to get into, but it takes a ton of practice (which you ought to be used to from cubing), and patience, and it takes a really long time to actually get good.

Personally, I only know 3 moves, and have only mastered 2 of them.
Those two, I recommend learning.
The Thumb Around
and The Sonic

they're really basic moves that essentially do the same things on different parts of your hand.

At least start with those. And make sure you find a pen with a weight and feel you can use consistently. (experiment with different ones until you find a good one for you.)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 21, 2011)

Sport.
Juggling.
MH3.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

Mario Kart Wii. (8176 VR and ~6700 BR, for those who play)
Pokemon.
Football (just in the neighborhood, but I will be doing football in highschool.) ( Me in action = http://tinyurl.com/8xk6vkb )
Track (I'll be doing it in the spring.)
Choir - My all time favorite. I'm a singer! 

Those are just the basic ones; there are some more.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 21, 2011)

I
-Play hockey
-Dirtbike snowmobile
-Golf
-airsoft
-program
-and play with adobe products (Master collection)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 21, 2011)

Music Production (Guitar, bass, piano, singing etc)


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Nov 21, 2011)

I was playing electric guitar for two years but somehow I got better only at the technical aspects. And I hate scales. I also liked learning Pi, but without any methods, just in pairs of five digits, so I know only 160 of the first digits after the decimal point.
Except cubing I'm interested in designing a 24-bit TTL computer and a 8-bit Vacuum Tube based computer (after I noticed that triodes can cost less than a dollar), but I have to re-learn much stuff related to electronics first. Oh, and I also practice memorizing binary digits. Currently I want to be able to memorize 30 in less than 10 seconds, than 60 in less than 20 seconds and so on...
I'd like to get interested into playing guitar again, but it'll probably end up putting it away again.


----------



## Noob at Cube (Nov 22, 2011)

- cubing
- yo-yos 
- kendama
- bowling

I mess around with other stuff such as nunchaku and balisong, but above are my main hobbies.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 22, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> So what are your other hobbies?
> Stuff



You forgot the most important one:
*Joining internet forums for the sole purpose of starting heaps of Off-Topic threads.* 

Please stop posting al this nonsense or go to another forum.

Given the large number of interests you have plenty of choice.

Can we please close this thread?


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Can we please close this thread?



Please.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 22, 2011)

bodybuilding and cubing ♥


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Please.


 


Cubenovice said:


> You forgot the most important one:
> *Joining internet forums for the sole purpose of starting heaps of Off-Topic threads.*
> 
> Please stop posting al this nonsense or go to another forum.
> ...


 I'm sorry, but how is there something wrong with this thread?


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 22, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> I'm sorry, but how is there something wrong with this thread?



I cant think of anything other than maybe its probably been done before? heh heh... 

oh and another one of my hobbies is watching Mike Tyson videos.  and hanging with my friends. I know I lead such an awesome life... haha! 

also, for the past two years, my hobby was lurking this forum... finally made an account. heh heh I feel so happy of myself...


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 22, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> I cant think of anything other than maybe its probably been done before? heh heh...


True enough, but that's not to say people don't enjoy the thread.

Just picked up a new hobby at Big Lots yesterday. DJ Hero. (DJ Hero 2 to be precise.) Being that I'm a big fan of music games (most notably the Rock Band series), it was a steal for $30 (With two turn-tables, a mic, and the game). I want to get the first game, now...


----------

